# RN board of inquiry 1916



## Corky (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone know how to find the details of a "Board of Enquiry"
My Gt Grad was lost overboard the Glasgow in 1916, and the ships log entry says the Board of Enquiry number is 11623/16. Have tried to follow up, but not too sure where the records are kept.


----------

